# Millennial Memes



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)

Who was it on here that talked about Millennials wearing long beards like reincarnated 1880 lumberjacks?  Classic!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

Get off my lawn, whippersnappers!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## aaronleland (Dec 20, 2017)




----------

